# good smelling & moisturizing body oil?



## MACreation (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks girls!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

Neutrogena one, not the fragrance-free one the regular sesame one, Monoi oil, Philosophy Amazing Grace body gloss, Cake Desserted Island body glaze are the immediate few that spring to mind.


----------



## MACreation (Jan 17, 2006)

where can i get cake products? that looks delish!


----------



## NICOLE73 (Jan 17, 2006)

www.cakebeauty.com


----------



## comacat (Jan 20, 2006)

Pure coconut oil smells nice.


----------



## misspresh (Jan 20, 2006)

Pure Fiji! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.purefiji.com


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 25, 2006)

I SO want to try Pure Fiji, haven't yet, a bit out of my price range.

I agree with the poster above, pure coconut oil is really nice, smells slightly more savoury than what one expects the more foody coconut to smell like.


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 25, 2006)

www.skindecent.com Has shea oil that you can get scented in any of her 95 scents, she has amazing customer service, she is such a doll. There are tons of other great products on her site too, if you spend over $30 you get a chance to win free product, free shipping, or a free order. Every time you win something though, it's great. I know the site looks kind of dated, but the stuff is amazing, cheap, and she is such a nice person!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_www.skindecent.com Has shea oil that you can get scented in any of her 95 scents, she has amazing customer service, she is such a doll. There are tons of other great products on her site too, if you spend over $30 you get a chance to win free product, free shipping, or a free order. Every time you win something though, it's great. I know the site looks kind of dated, but the stuff is amazing, cheap, and she is such a nice person!_

 
Can you recommend any scents, Ruby? Vanilla ones, and florals? I'm VERY interested...


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Can you recommend any scents, Ruby? Vanilla ones, and florals? I'm VERY interested...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Hmm well I haven't tried too many, if you go to this link http://forum.lush.com/forum/viewtopi...=asc&sta  rt=0 it's a thread all about Skindecent products and people also review scents that they've used. I've used Blackberry Bliss which is fruity, smells kind of like Bubblicious fruity scents, definitely delicious. Monkey Farts is another great fruity scent (monkey farts=what a monkey eats Bananas, coconuts..). I've heard alot of great things about her Antique Lace scent which is a vanilla scent that's got a bit of a twist so it's not so typical vanilla. Also Vanilla Frosting would be great, her sweet scents are delicious. Sorry I can't personally be more help, but there are about 4 pages of posts in the thread I gave you that should definitely help you pick some things out (and definitely make you order more than you set out to). Marliss is super sweet, I think you'll enjoy whatever you order. Also, with your order you can pick out 3 scents that she'll give you samples of in the form of her lotion melt/massage bar. Just include that in the comment box if you order. Good luck! Make a post about it


----------



## perpetuallycute (Feb 26, 2006)

I use a mixture of jojoba oil & safflower oil mixed with this fragrance oil from Aveda!
I'm just now discovering Black Phoenix Alchemy Labs fragrance oils (http://www.blackphoenixalchemylab.com/welcome.html) so I'm hoping I can find a good chocolate one for my philosophy double rich hot cocoa!
lol - that was probably TMI! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I highly recommend mixing your own!  Its cheaper and its fun


----------

